

Gophertiles – HTTP/2 Demo - cletusw
https://http2.golang.org/gophertiles

======
touristtam
in case you are using chromium instead of chrome, you might need to manually
update your version:
[http://chromium.woolyss.com/](http://chromium.woolyss.com/)

